# Hello New member in the Yorkshire Dales



## Lutherz (Jun 20, 2009)

Hello to all just found and registered with your very cool site, lots of good info. Been into The VW scene for a number of years mainly had baywindows and splitsscreen vans, done various wild camping all over UK. Just sold my splitscreen and got myself a VW T4 doing a self build, hopefully ready in the next couple of months, hopefully before summer has finished.

All the best

Carl

_" I Demand to have some booze"_


----------



## rach82 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi Carl

Welcome to the site - seems a a bit strange saying that as I am pretty new myself!

And I see your from the Yorkshire Dales which is great as you can give us all the great spots, hope to get up there quite alot as not too far from us (Pendle Hill, Lancashire)

We camped up there a couple of weeks ago, Aysgarth and Hawes - Fantastic!


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2009)

Welcome!

My friend is also currently converting an ex-AA T4.
Great vans!

Enjoy your stay here ,and your travels in the van


----------



## Storm382 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ice Breaker*

Hello to All..

Thought it was time I posted my maiden blog.  I joined the site and the world of wild camping 23rd May and I can say its been a real roller coaster ride.

I wont bore you with the detail but... picked up my '95 Hi-top Citroen Relay conversion on the Saturday same day I sold my much loved Kawasaki ZZR 600 - exchanging one life for another.

Joined this site, found some excellent pointers - (Thanks ALL) and set off the next day for a 3day adventure, not before the problems with insurance, gas bottles, 3 way fridges, but hey " we are going regardless..."

Day 1  Richmond North Yorkshire through Keld onto Kirkby Stephen, excellent driving and views, upto Keswick. 1st wild camp at the rear of Lattrig car park, busy but hey what a view.

Day 2 6hours on Skiddaw, Ullock Pike and back to the van, a quick refreshment and then along the Newlands Valley up to the Hause for Wild Camp2, sheep using the van as scratching post, picture waterfall out the side door..class spot.

Day 3 very windy but, seasoned walkers, so brisk walk up to top of Ard crags
then down into Buttermere and breakfast at the stone bridge at the bottom of Honister Pass, (I will stay there one night) We then headed over to Maryport, St Bees Head, good views of Isle of Man to boot, pleasant drive back to South Shields.

I couldn't wait til my next days off..I had the bug, so June 2nd 3rd it was, finished night shift early, van on charge at 5am packed fuelled up and set off, only thing to do was pop into ASDA to collect a big Steak for the BBQ, tired and on auto pilot... I entered the UNDERGROUND entrance I always use at ASDA...yip end of holiday, 3' square hole in the n/s corner of my roof, units destroyed

...I spent the following 6 hours trying to find someone who could fix it for a resonable price, 
1  "its a write off mate..."
2   "you need a new pod - £4000"
3   " I can do it for £3400..?"
4   "if you do the strip out and re fit ...only "£2200.."

Are these people mad, its about 30quids worth of fibre glass and resin, anyway I eventually found a skilled fabricator who did it for cash in hand £200 not bad eh, and he made a very good job coach lines match and all...yes it needs some paint but then it did anyway, saved a few quid on first quote.

so I decided it was as good a time as any to strip the headcloth and carpets...and do a refit, add all the extra bits I was going to do at the end of the season.

Now    I'm about a week away from finishing it - I hope, next trip will be Luxembourg via Arras planned for the last week in July, I would like to do some wild camping around Belgium too...so if any of you fine knolwedgable folks can suggest a 7day itinery for that part of France/Belgium/Lux I'd be delighted to try it

Sorry for the long winded mail but I had to share it with someone

Storm


----------



## Wez (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi storm, might be worth making your own 'newbie' post 

I am also new to the world of campers, just finished building mine (Well still in process - but its useable)
I shop at that exact asda that ate your fibreglass roof, glad it's sorted now anyway.

I think theres a few of us from around this way on this excellent forum.

Enjoy your van, and if we cross paths sometime, i always have teb bag/coffee/beer/wine ready for a fellow camper 
i'm also hoping to get into europe for a week or two of the 6 week school hols - good luck


----------



## Belgian (Jun 20, 2009)

Storm382 said:


> Hello to All..
> .....
> Now    I'm about a week away from finishing it - I hope, next trip will be Luxembourg via Arras planned for the last week in July, I would like to do some wild camping around Belgium too...so if any of you fine knolwedgable folks can suggest a 7day itinery for that part of France/Belgium/Lux I'd be delighted to try it
> 
> ...



HI Storm,
Welcome to wilding,
If you come to Belgium have a look on:
Belgium - Wild Camping for Motorhomes
look for the (Walloon provinces of Hainaut, Namur, Luxembourg). Not too many wilding places there, but there are some.
Nice spots are Dinant, Maredsous (cloister + beer, cheese) Han (caves) Bastogne (the battle) Bouillon (castle) the Semois-valley....
In de Grand Duchy of Luxembourg, you will have no chance for wilding (only cross over to Germany, or stay in Belgium).
As for the north of France (along Belgian border) have a look at: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/france/3416-ardennes-departement-08-a.html. I can recommend the 'aire' in Charleville-Mézières; nice is also Rocroi (17th cent.fortified town), Sedan (idem), Montmédy (idem) Avoith (church) Torgny (mediteranean village but in Belgium- vinyard) and in France,south of the Grand Duchy: Rodemack (medieval village).
Have a good time


----------



## Lutherz (Jun 21, 2009)

*Wild posting*

Hi Thanks for your kind words, not sure about wild camping I think I have a bit of wild posting going on, anyway its all good
All the best

Carl


----------

